# Ugly Cat



## Jeanie

This story might make you quite emotional, but the lesson it teaches is worth the tears it might cause. The author is unknown.

UGLY CAT 

Everyone in the apartment complex I lived in knew who Ugly was. Ugly was the resident tomcat. Ugly loved three things in this world: fighting, eating garbage and shall we say, love. 

The combination of these things combined with a life spent outside, had their effect on Ugly. To start with, he had only one eye, and where the other should have been was a gaping hole. He was also missing his ear on the same side, his left foot appeared to have been badly broken at one time, and had healed at an unnatural angle, making him look like he was always turning the corner. 

His tail had long since been lost, leaving only the smallest stub, which he would constantly jerk and twitch. Ugly would have been a dark gray tabby striped-type cat, except for the sores covering his head, neck and even his shoulders with thick, yellowing scabs. Every time someone saw Ugly there was the same reaction. "That's one UGLY cat!!" 

All the children were warned not to touch him, the adults threw rocks at him, hosed him down, squirted him when he tried to come in their homes, or shut his paws in the door when he would not leave. Ugly always had the same reaction. If you turned the hose on him, he would stand there, getting soaked until you gave up and quit. If you threw things at him, he would curl his lanky body around feet in forgiveness. Whenever he spied children, he would come running, meowing frantically and bump his head against their hands, begging for their love. If you ever picked him up he would immediately begin suckling on your shirt, earrings, whatever he could find. 

One day Ugly shared his love with the neighbors huskies. They did not respond kindly, and Ugly was badly mauled. From my apartment I could hear his screams, and I tried to rush to his aid. By the time I got to where he was laying, it was apparent Ugly's sad life was almost at an end. 

Ugly lay in a wet circle, his back legs and lower back twisted grossly out of shape, a gaping tear in the white strip of fur that ran down his front. As I picked him up and tried to carry him home I could hear him wheezing and gasping, and could feel him struggling. I must be hurting him terribly I thought. 

Then I felt a familiar tugging, sucking sensation on my shirt - Ugly, in so much pain, suffering and obviously dying was trying to suckle my ear. I pulled him closer to me, and he bumped the palm of my hand with his head, then he turned his one golden eye towards me, and I could hear the distinct sound of purring. Even in the greatest pain, that ugly battle-scarred cat was asking only for a little affection, perhaps some compassion. 

At that moment I thought Ugly was the most beautiful, loving creature I had ever seen. Never once did he try to bite or scratch me, or even try to get away from me, or struggle in any way. Ugly just looked up at me completely trusting in me to relieve his pain. 

Ugly died in my arms before I could get inside, but I sat and held him for a long ime afterwards, thinking about how one scarred, deformed little stray could so alter my opinion about what it means to have true pureness of spirit, to love so totally and truly. Ugly taught me more about giving and compassion than a thousand books, lectures, or talk show specials ever could, and for that I will always be thankful. 

He had been scarred on the outside, but I was scarred on the inside, and it was time for me to move on and learn to love truly and deeply. To give my total to those I cared for. 

Many people want to be richer, more successful, well liked, beautiful, but for me, I will always try to be Ugly.


----------



## ForJazz

That has to be one of the most beautiful stories I've ever read -- as cheesy as that sounds. I loved it -- thank you for sharing. It makes you want to take in a sad stray, doesn't it?


----------



## Jeanie

When I first read it I was sobbing by the time I got to the end. Whoever wrote it knew how to tug at the heartstrings! What I would give to help a cat that loving and unloved. Of course noone knew, because his appearance turned them away. The moral, of course, is never to judge anyone or anything by its appearance. The sad part is that there are "Uglys" in need all over the world.


----------



## ForJazz

I don't know how a person with a heart could not reach out to an animal obviously just looking for some love. Even just a little. It breaks my heart. The part about the garden hose made the tears come down hard.


----------



## Jeanie

I hope the story is fiction. That was too much to bear. However, I'm sure that's exactly what happens to strays and ferals. If we knew the whole story of strays and ferals, our hearts would break.  I have helped some individual cats, but there are thousands in need.


----------



## ForJazz

What drove me nuts about meeting feral cats that had been socialized, or strays, like the two I adopted, was not knowing their entire background. Although it is often heartbreaking -- I just want to know so bad so that I can know if I should do anything differently. I want to know what they've been through so that I can do everything in my power to make their lives enjoyable.


----------



## kitkat

Oh gosh, that story was soooo sad it made me tear up. It was horrible reading that the cat didn't run away after being hit with stones and just curling up to get wet! I'm sure all animals just want a nice home and love and I wish we could give it to them all. Gosh, I wish I could rescue all the poor homeless animals in the world...  

Thank you for posting it though, it was very good.


----------



## Ioana

Even though (I also assume) it is not true - the facts that the kitty experienced are part of our every day lives. I tried not to cry (having read the posts prior to mine) because I have been in situations like these before trying to save injured animals some that were dying in my arms - but it was in vain the same pain comes back over and over therefore I couldn't stop crying either. 
These creatures must have a better life. Plus their innocence and their loyalty to us make them of the uttermost beauty.


----------



## Lori

I cry everytime I read this story. I am sure this sort of thing happens. Absolutely breaks my heart. ))))


----------



## karaokekat

It is a very beautiful and tear jerking story... the lesson behind it though is one everyone needs to learn. Excellent story.


----------



## Silence

Awwww! That's so sad!  But yes, it does have a meaningful lesson. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CATTYBIRD

For a brief while I was a moderator for a cat forum, and I posted this story too., that is, when I could stop crying long enough to copy and post it!  . The really poignent one was at the end of the copy of the post that I copied, at the end, they had the first two verses of the song "THE ROSE."


----------



## PrincessClaire

This is an excellent storey brought a tear to my eye


----------



## catmadAZ

Very touching story, with a very strong moral beneath.  
thanks for posting it


----------



## catobsessed4

That was such a sad story!! Two of my cats came from a feral colony... I'm so glad that this didn't happen to them. And one of mine was found bloodied up by the side of the road - perhaps tossed out a car window. I was in tears hearing the story - it's so touching.


----------



## Misty

I have tears running down my face. Before I replied I went and gave my babies a kiss, especially Millie who was thrown out on the streets as a kitten.


----------



## Jeanie

Misty, I posted this thread, and I tried to re-read it just now, but I cannot make it to the end. The lump in my throat is huge, and my eyes are burning, as I struggle to hold back the tears. I cannot get past Ugly Cat trying to suckle her ear. Oh, dear God. After all of his mistreatment, he looked to a human being for love at the end.... There are so many of His beloved creatures that have been abused. I wish I could hold them all and care for them. And now, the tears are dimming my vision, and I can't post any more. May God bless All Creatures, Great and Small!


----------



## Lori

I have read that story so many times and still I am sobbing at the end.


----------



## spittles

I have an Ugly cat...except mine is more lucky. I found him  

I have read it twice...and I cannot stop crying. My baby Samba was born blind, is crippled(no vet knows why), and he has a heart murmur...possibly from a birth defect.

Abhay *still crying*


----------



## jessamica8

I've read before ... but it never fails to make me cry.  That poor cat - and to still have all that love for people after what has been done to him.


----------



## kitkat

I think this is the saddest story I have ever read, I can't stand to read it again, it's just sooo sad


----------



## spooky

POOR KITTY!!!    

i ALWAYS want to take strays in, but i already have 3 cats


----------



## BoscosMum

Awe....I wish I did not read that!


----------



## Jeanie

I know what you mean, Dawn. I can't read it again. However, if such a cat came to my house now, I hope I remember Ugly Cat, and welcome it with open arms. My guess is that there are many cats like him, living and dying in the same circumstances.


----------



## Skitten

Aww... I alway cry when I read these kind of things... 

--skitten


----------

